# Questions about Maltese hair



## Mommy2many (Jul 27, 2012)

I just rescued a PM(puppymill) purebreed Maltese (LONG STORY)!

When I first got her, she was very messy and missing hair on her bottom and tail. 
Its growing back and shes clean, I take her a bath twice a week, her hair is now white, except for her stomach and chest. Its brownish, I wash her with whiting shampoo ect, but it wont turn "white." Im thinking maybe because she was used for mating and popping out babies every chance they got. Shes a beautiful dog, and I dont mind it being brown, but is it suppose too? She also has the staining on her eyes, but I made sure to keep it clean. Shes my first Maltese, acutally white dog, all my others are black and brown. SO any advice will help


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its probably just stained. You may have to wait for new growth before it will be white again. Saliva stains or urine stains will not wash out, no matter the shampoo.  Congrats on your new dog.


----------



## Mommy2many (Jul 27, 2012)

what do you mean by "new growth?" 
Shes short haired right now, but I seen pictures of long haired Mals, is she suppose to have long hair. I want to take pictures of her, but shes soo frighten of the camera.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mommy2many said:


> what do you mean by "new growth?"
> Shes short haired right now, but I seen pictures of long haired Mals, is she suppose to have long hair. I want to take pictures of her, but shes soo frighten of the camera.


Maltese hair never stops growing. As her hair grows, the stained hair can be clipped off. Maltese need regular grooming and clipping if you do not want the upkeep of long hair.


----------



## Mommy2many (Jul 27, 2012)

Ahhh ok got it  
Thank you...


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Malts can have yellow patches of hair - especially on their ears. They also have black or brown patches of skin. 

Pepper is (supposedly) a Malt x Yorkie and a PM baby too. Its entirely possible that your pup is a mix of some sort. When I got Pepper he was approx. 1.5 years old and all white except for lemon hair on his ears. He is now 3 and has developed patches of brown hair all over his back. His ears are still lemon colored. I love the brown patches - makes him look more mutt-like.

I tend to keep his hair short so that I don't have to spend hours grooming him every week.


----------

